# Tax deduction



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

NH guys, what part of the truck registration can I write off? State fees, permit fees, all of it? Information much appreciated.

Thanks
Sean


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

sdplowing;386229 said:


> NH guys, what part of the truck registration can I write off? State fees, permit fees, all of it? Information much appreciated.


Should be anything associated with the cost of doing business. Is your truck exclusively for work, or is it a daily driver too? Payments, registration, insurance, fuel, repairs, tolls are among the deductable items. Good luck!

~Kevin


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Check with a tax preparer. While the federal is standard, states vary.

Would you ask a tax attorney for advice about how to plow snow?


----------

